# Komplexe Illustrationen erstellen



## BSE Royal (17. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Ich wollte nun einmal versuchen, in Illustrator eine komplexe Illustration, die am Ende auch einen gewissen realistischen Touch haben soll, zusammenzubauen.

Zwecks realisitsch kann ich klar auch Photoshop nehmen, doch ich möchte es gerne als Vektorversion versuchen.

Da ich allerdings noch nie wirklich schwere Modelle nachgebaut habe, stellt sich mir nun die Frage, wie beginne ich am besten?
Hat hier evtl jemand ein paar Tips in Sachen Vektorprogrammen?

Einfach Element für Element beginnen und dann in der Ebenenpalette staffeln? Oder bieten sich evtl. andere Möglichkeiten an. Technisch gesehen beherrsche ich den Illustrator, so behaupte ich einmal, schon ordentlich, mir geht es um verschiedene Ansatzmöglichkeiten.

Das Motiv das ich gerne digitalisieren möchte, folgt zugleich.
Es ist eine etwas ältere Handzeichnung von mir.

http://bse.pixelprisma.de/gott.jpg

Danke für Eure Tips!

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## Hercules (22. Oktober 2003)

Also ich gehe so vor, dass ich zuerst die Objekte an sich nachzeichne und diese in die Ebenenreihenfolge bringe. Dann kommen die Deteteils also kleinere Vektoren auf dem Objekt und wenn benötigt, Verlaufsgitter.
Die Anfangsschritte sollte man alle erstmals in Grausufen machen, damit mdu dich nur auf die form konzentrieren kannst. Dann zum Schluss kommt die Farbgebung.


----------

